# Show me your rock scape and cichlids tanks.



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

Check out mine. It's an Angel tank but hey, they are cichlids too


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Here is my Tang Setup - 









Here is when it was setup for Mbunas -


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice! Keep them coming. My tank shall be Lake Malawi Mbunas.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Here's a mbuna 55G I did several years ago:


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

DvanK said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 35330


 jealous:hihi:


----------



## aczeller (Nov 30, 2008)

pretty basic, but here's one of mine. i have a smaller version in my daughter's room also, but i'll be turning that into a planted tank once i get another stand built and can put it in the living room:


----------



## RAZmonkey (Jul 7, 2011)

Had my tank initially set up as a rock scape. I've since learned that angelfish aren't "cichlids" and I am redoing the tank. But I thought it looked pretty cool with the rock.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

DvanK said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 35330


From a distance, it kinda resembles a saltwater macroalgae tank.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> jealous:hihi:


Thanks.


leviathan0 said:


> From a distance, it kinda resembles a saltwater macroalgae tank.


I'll take that as a complement.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

DvanK said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 35330


That looks fantastic with plants, I had never seen that before.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

RAZmonkey said:


> Had my tank initially set up as a rock scape. I've since learned that angelfish aren't "cichlids" and I am redoing the tank. But I thought it looked pretty cool with the rock.


Where did you hear Agels aren't cichlids? I have seen some people online saying "no", but any reputable information researchable on the internet says otherwise. They are antually a South American cichlid along with discus, Blood Parrots, and other hybrid species.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

DvanK said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 35330


Very beautiful


----------



## RAZmonkey (Jul 7, 2011)

I meant "not cichlids" in the sense that they don't thrive in the rocky environments like some other cichlids (such as Frontosas). They prefer softer water and the rocks were increasing my GH. Also I can't imagine that swimming with those long pretty fins in and around rocks is comfortable. 

Ymmv of course.


----------

